# بركات الاتكال على الرب



## KERO KINGOOO (19 ديسمبر 2005)

*بركات الاتكال على الرب*

ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان، ويجعل البشر ذراعه، وعن الرب يحيد قلبه ... مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب، وكان الرب مُتكله(إر 17: 5 -7)
أيها الأحباء .. ألم تظهر فينا مراراً كثيرة الرغبة في ترك نبع المياه الحية وحفرنا لأنفسنا آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماءً؟ ومع ذلك نتكلم عن الحياة بالإيمان!! 
ولا غرابة والحالة هذه إذا فشلنا وعُدنا بالخيبة إذ لا يمكن أن يتأتى لنا غير ذلك. فالله لا يريدنا أن نتكل على أي سند أو شخص سواه. وقد أعطى رأيه في أماكن كثيرة من كلمته وذكر لنا شيئاً كثيراً عن ما هية الاتكال على البشر ونتيجته الأكيدة. وعلى سبيل المثال في إرميا17: 5-8 نجد أسلوباً متيناً رائعاً، وإيضاحاً كافياً شافياً لهذا الوضوح الخطير من وجهيه: 
الوجه الأول: خاص بالاتكال على الإنسان ويجلب لعنة خاصة ويؤدي إلى الجَدَب والخراب، وإلهنا من فرط أمانته يجعل كل مجرى بشري يجف وكل سند بشري ينهار لكي يعلمنا بذلك جهالة وسخافة تركنا إياه وتحويل نظرنا عنه. وأي تشبيه أوقع وأشد من التشبيهات التي استعملها الروح القدس في إرميا17: 6 "يكون مثل العرعر في البادية، ولا يرى إذا جاء الخير، بل يسكن الحَرَّة في البرية، أرضاً سبخة وغير مسكونة". بهذه الكيفية يُشبّه الوحي كل مَنْ يتكل على ذراع بشر ومَنْ يضع ثقته في الناس. 
أما الوجه الثاني فخاص بتبيان البركة العُظمى الناشئة عن الثقة التامة البسيطة في الرب. وأي تشبيه أجمل من التشبيهات التي أتى بها الروح القدس في هذا الصدد "يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مياهٍ، وعلى نهر يَمُد أصولها، ولا ترى إذا جاء الحر، ويكون ورقها أخضر. وفي سنة القحط لا تخاف، ولا تكف عن الإثمار" (إر 17: 8 ). وليس بعد هذا جمال. هذا هو مثال كل رجل يجعل الرب متكله ورجاؤه في الرب لا سواه، فهو يتغذى وينتعش من الينابيع الأبدية المتدفقة من قلب الله ويستقي من النبع الذي يعطي ماء حياة مجاناً. وإن صادفه "حر" لا يشعر به، وإذا أتت عليه "سنة قحط" لا يهتم، وحتى إذا جفت كل المجاري البشرية فذلك لا يؤثر عليه بتاتاً لأنه غير معوّل عليها في شيء، فهو لا يحيد قيد شعرة عن النبع الدائم الفيضان، ولهذا فلا يعوزه شيء من الخير لأنه يحيا بالإيمان.


----------



## george007 (26 ديسمبر 2005)

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (26 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا جورج على ردك ومرورك


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: بركات الاتكال على الرب*



kero kingooo قال:


> ملعون الرجل الذي يتكل على الإنسان، ويجعل البشر ذراعه، وعن الرب يحيد قلبه ... مبارك الرجل الذي يتكل على الرب، وكان الرب مُتكله(إر 17: 5 -7)
> أيها الأحباء .. ألم تظهر فينا مراراً كثيرة الرغبة في ترك نبع المياه الحية وحفرنا لأنفسنا آباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماءً؟ ومع ذلك نتكلم عن الحياة بالإيمان!!
> ولا غرابة والحالة هذه إذا فشلنا وعُدنا بالخيبة إذ لا يمكن أن يتأتى لنا غير ذلك. فالله لا يريدنا أن نتكل على أي سند أو شخص سواه. وقد أعطى رأيه في أماكن كثيرة من كلمته وذكر لنا شيئاً كثيراً عن ما هية الاتكال على البشر ونتيجته الأكيدة. وعلى سبيل المثال في إرميا17: 5-8 نجد أسلوباً متيناً رائعاً، وإيضاحاً كافياً شافياً لهذا الوضوح الخطير من وجهيه:
> الوجه الأول: خاص بالاتكال على الإنسان ويجلب لعنة خاصة ويؤدي إلى الجَدَب والخراب، وإلهنا من فرط أمانته يجعل كل مجرى بشري يجف وكل سند بشري ينهار لكي يعلمنا بذلك جهالة وسخافة تركنا إياه وتحويل نظرنا عنه. وأي تشبيه أوقع وأشد من التشبيهات التي استعملها الروح القدس في إرميا17: 6 "يكون مثل العرعر في البادية، ولا يرى إذا جاء الخير، بل يسكن الحَرَّة في البرية، أرضاً سبخة وغير مسكونة". بهذه الكيفية يُشبّه الوحي كل مَنْ يتكل على ذراع بشر ومَنْ يضع ثقته في الناس.
> أما الوجه الثاني فخاص بتبيان البركة العُظمى الناشئة عن الثقة التامة البسيطة في الرب. وأي تشبيه أجمل من التشبيهات التي أتى بها الروح القدس في هذا الصدد "يكون كشجرة مغروسة على مياهٍ، وعلى نهر يَمُد أصولها، ولا ترى إذا جاء الحر، ويكون ورقها أخضر. وفي سنة القحط لا تخاف، ولا تكف عن الإثمار" (إر 17: 8 ). وليس بعد هذا جمال. هذا هو مثال كل رجل يجعل الرب متكله ورجاؤه في الرب لا سواه، فهو يتغذى وينتعش من الينابيع الأبدية المتدفقة من قلب الله ويستقي من النبع الذي يعطي ماء حياة مجاناً. وإن صادفه "حر" لا يشعر به، وإذا أتت عليه "سنة قحط" لا يهتم، وحتى إذا جفت كل المجاري البشرية فذلك لا يؤثر عليه بتاتاً لأنه غير معوّل عليها في شيء، فهو لا يحيد قيد شعرة عن النبع الدائم الفيضان، ولهذا فلا يعوزه شيء من الخير لأنه يحيا بالإيمان.



*رائع جدا شكرا ​*


----------

